# World's Easiest Quiz



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2012)

World's Easiest Quiz?

1) How long did the Hundred Years War last?

2) Which country makes Panama hats?

3) From which animal do we get catgut?

4) In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution?

5) What is a camel's hair brush made of?

6) The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal?

7) What was King George VI's first name?

8) What color is a purple finch?

9) Where are Chinese gooseberries from?

10) What is the color of the black box in a commercial airplane?

All done? Check your answers below!


Answers:

1) How long did the Hundred Years War last? 116 years

2) Which country makes Panama hats? Ecuador

3) From which animal do we get cat gut? Sheep and Horses

4) In which month do Russians celebrate the October Revolution? November

5) What is a camel's hair brush made of? Squirrel fur

6) The Canary Islands in the Pacific are named after what animal? Dogs

7) What was King George V's first name? Albert

8) What color is a purple finch? Crimson

9) Where are Chinese gooseberries from? New Zealand

10) What is the color of the black box in a commercial airplane?

Orange, of course. 
__________________


----------



## Elzee (Dec 27, 2012)

I would have got them all wrong because I though I was sooo clever. It does make sense that the black box is actually a bright orange. I always wondered how the black box could be easily spotted in a crash - now it makes sense knowing it is actually orange.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2015)

Woe is me ! I only got number 1 right !


----------

